# Need some breeding pointers



## Rainy_Days (Sep 30, 2014)

I would like to breed healthier and larger mice with big bodies, tail and ears. I'm not really sure how to go about it, I have improved their diet from what they originally got in the pet shop so I'm hoping that this will start making my mice healthier and in turn give bigger and healthier babies. Is it as simple as only breeding the biggest most healthiest looking babies from the litter?Also how do you keep record of who is related to who.

I'd really appreciate pointers on how to selectively breed for better quality. Thanks!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Are you planning on culling or not? That would make a big difference to how you go about things.

Best and most simple answer is always look for the widest skulls and the thickest tails. The thickest tails belong to mice with good sturdy bones, and the tail is an excellent indication of the size of the spine because it is just an extension of the spine. A wide skull will give a better ear set because they are spaced further apart on a wide skull. Don't bother weighing mice, heavy mice can still have poor type, you want to measure from nose to tail tip to get long mice.

Not everyone keeps records of any kind. Mice can be inbred so much that it doesn't really matter. I do but because that's how I am, not because it's better! :lol:


----------



## Rainy_Days (Sep 30, 2014)

I haven't decided weather or not I'm going to cull I know how to cull pinkies and adults although I'm not sure if it's the same what people do on here though it is the most humane way without a Co2 machine. I'm sure I can rehome all the girls but boys have proven difficult. 
Things I'll look out for
-widest skull
-widest tails
-longest mouse from nose to tail

Should I get a measuring tap or just compare babies?
How many males and females should I keep from each litter?
What's the oldest you would cull? Or what age do you normally cull?
If I breed just for better quality mice does it matter what colours I use? Or do I have to stick to a certain colour?
Thanks that's all I could think of for now!


----------



## Ruth (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm really new to breeding , just a little over 8 months. I remove excess males at day 1-3 and try to leave no more than 6 babes with a mum. This results in much chunkier babes and I believe bigger adults, mine have certainly got bigger compared to what I started with. I also cull ones I don't wish to breed from and don't house as pets. I keep snakes so I usually feed these the males I allow to grow on but don't choose to breed from and also any mice that aren't as healthy looking as I would like.


----------



## Rainy_Days (Sep 30, 2014)

I wish mum and dad would let me get a pet snake, they say I have too many animals already  but thanks, any and all info helps!


----------

